# Canada Express Entry - Eligibility to start process



## rsreddyca (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello Folks,

I am novice applicant to apply PR application for Canada/Australia, I have some few questions to start the process, I have evaluated my profile for CRS points in CIC website and results are as below

CRS: 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Core/Human capital factors

Age = 110
Level of education = 120
Study in Canada = undefined
Official Languages = 116
First Official Language = 116
Second Official Language = 0
Canadian work experience = 0
Subtotal - Core/Human capital factors = 346
-----------------------------------------------------------
Skill transferability factors

Education

A) Official Language proficiency and education = 13
B) Canadian work experience and education = 0
Subtotal = 13

Foreign work experience

A) Official Language proficiency and foreign work experience = 25
B) Canadian and foreign work experience = 0
Subtotal = 25

Certificate of qualification = 0

Subtotal Skill transferability factors = 38
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subtotal Core/Human capital + Spouse factors + Skill transferability = 384
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) Is it good to start a process for Canada with the above score?
2) How do i apply PnP program (State/Province nomination) to increase my CRS points?
3) Do i need to pay/Will i be charged extra for if i take PnP?
4) How will i know my job code is very popular in a particular region to apply for PnP?
5) Is it very hard to get a Canadian PR Visa if i have very less experience(4 Years work experience)?
6) Which is better or easy Australia or Canada?


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello Mr. Reddy,
I feel your need to secure a score of CRS 430 or above to receive your PR for Canada. As far as which is easier, Canada or Australia, both the country's have immigration rules. I feel since Australia also excepts PTE you can score better point by acquiring 79+ points in it. (Note: for most candidates PTE is easier than IELTS since it is computer based) for Canada you have to score CLB 9 IELTS ( R 7, L 8, W 7, S 7) to increase your transferable points and CRS scoring. with experience less then 5 years and CLB 8 i doubt you would be able to increase your CRS score


----------



## rsreddyca (Sep 26, 2017)

Arjun_Austrailia said:


> Hello Mr. Reddy,
> I feel your need to secure a score of CRS 430 or above to receive your PR for Canada. As far as which is easier, Canada or Australia, both the country's have immigration rules. I feel since Australia also excepts PTE you can score better point by acquiring 79+ points in it. (Note: for most candidates PTE is easier than IELTS since it is computer based) for Canada you have to score CLB 9 IELTS ( R 7, L 8, W 7, S 7) to increase your transferable points and CRS scoring. with experience less then 5 years and CLB 8 i doubt you would be able to increase your CRS score


Thank you very much, There are lot of Indian consultancies which are saying you can get score by applying PnP program and get VISA, They are all making money.


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

I would rather wait for a better English Test Score or a year to gain experience points


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rsreddyca said:


> 1) Is it good to start a process for Canada with the above score?


That score is not high enough.




> 2) How do i apply PnP program (State/Province nomination) to increase my CRS points?


Before you apply to come to Canada shouldn't you learn the most basic facts about the country? Canada does not have states.




> 6) Which is better or easy Australia or Canada?




Better is entirely subjective. And who knows which is easiest? Perhaps you should figure out where you really want to live rather than just looking for a way out of India, which is the impression you give by looking at both countries and wondering which is easiest to get in to.


----------



## rsreddyca (Sep 26, 2017)

colchar said:


> That score is not high enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did i offend you in asking the information about Canada or Australia, I am a novice migrant looking for immigration so i want to know the info,Might be I don't know the basic information about Canada at first, I will find from different sources or people down the line.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rsreddyca said:


> Did i offend you in asking the information about Canada or Australia, I am a novice migrant looking for immigration so i want to know the info,Might be I don't know the basic information about Canada at first, I will find from different sources or people down the line.



Considering how involved, expensive, and life changing immigration is it is only common sense to do some research and learn some information about the country to which you plan to apply. The fact that you know little about Canada, and only seem to care which of Canada or Australia is the easiest to get in to, indicates that you have no real desire or commitment to live in either country but are simply looking to get out of India.


----------

